# Problem mit Bigfoot Killer 2100



## s4br3 (3. Dezember 2010)

Halli Hallöchen

Hab mir aufgrund der Lesertest in der PCGH-Ausgabe die Karte gekauft. Soweit is noch alles ok.
Hab die Karte eingebaut, Software installiert und wollte direkt mal in "Lag-Ops" Testen ob man was "merkt". Nunja ... was das ?! Im Serverbrowser werden keine Server mehr angezeigt, obwohl da steht das über 6xxx Server Online sind. Ok nächster Game-Test, MW2 angemacht und .... NAT-Typ Strikt .... wtf ?! MW2 wieder ausgemacht und alle Einstellungen in der SOftware getestet aber konnte nix auffälliges feststellen. BAndbreitentest nochmal gemacht.. alles Ok. Dann hab ich CSS gestartet und das funktioniert. WoW funktioniert auch. World of Tanks funktioniert wiederum nicht und bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 findet der Serverbrowser nurnoch 4 Server und auf keinen kann ich connecten.
Was mir dazu noch aufgefallen is das der Sound aufeinmal hakt, beim zocken oder auch im Browser beim laden von Seiten oder auch nur beim Scrollen auf ner HP. Nervig ...
Rechner augemacht, Karte wieder ausgebaut und Onboard wiedere aktiviert. Rechner gestartet, Software von der Killer deinstalliert und direkt mal MW2 angemacht ... NAT-Typ Offen. World of Tanks direkt beim ersten Versuch konnt ich connecten und bei BFBC2 und "LagOps" wirds wohl auch wieder funktionieren. Was nu aber tierisch nervt ... der Sound ruckelt immernoch!!! argh 

Kennt wer das Problem oder kennt wer ne Lösung ? 


( Bitte erspart mir Kommis von wegen das ich die 80 Euro auch anderweitig hätte investieren können usw. )


 Danke


----------



## Speed-E (3. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich fast nach einem IRQ- oder Adressierungs-Konflikt an, irgendwelche Treiber beißen sich. Ich würde mal die Treiber,speziell Sound und Killer, alle runter schmeissen, ccleaner drüber laufen lassen und dann neu installieren. 
Angaben zu deinem System wäre auch nicht schlecht.

MfG Speed-E


----------



## s4br3 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hmm Ok dann werd ich das wohl mal ausprobieren

Im Profil :

Mein PC      Prozessor: Intel C2D E8400
                Mainboard: Asus P5E
         Arbeitsspeicher: 6GB OCZ DDR2
               Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX460 2G
                     Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio
         Betriebssystem: Windows 7 x64


----------



## s4br3 (3. Dezember 2010)

s4br3 schrieb:


> Hmm Ok dann werd ich das wohl mal ausprobieren
> 
> Im Profil :
> 
> ...



Soundkartentreiber deinstalliert, ccleaner laufen lassen, system neu gestartet, win7 installiert automatisch soundkarten treiber und trotzdem ruckelt der sound. 
killer-karte hab ich ersma noch draussen gelassen


----------



## Speed-E (3. Dezember 2010)

Welche Treiberversion ist denn das? Die von der Bigfoot mein ich.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. Dezember 2010)

hmm, problem hab ich nicht gehabt .... so meine ideen mal auf die schnelle:

pc entsprechend in dmz vom router geschoben wie bei der killer beschrieben ?

eventuel comodo firewall oder ähnliches ?
diese erlaubt die individuelle einstellung für mehrere nics, sprich nic1 darf nie ins inet, nur ins lan, nic2 darf nur ins inet, nich ins la, nic3 darf alles etc...




s4br3 schrieb:


> Soundkartentreiber deinstalliert, ccleaner laufen lassen, system neu gestartet, win7 installiert automatisch soundkarten treiber und trotzdem ruckelt der sound.
> killer-karte hab ich ersma noch draussen gelassen



nun hast du nur noch die creative drinne und killer raus und sound ruckelt ?!?!

wenn nicht, mal creative raus, mit onboard sound und der killer nic probiert ?


----------



## s4br3 (3. Dezember 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hmm, problem hab ich nicht gehabt .... so meine ideen mal auf die schnelle:
> 
> pc entsprechend in dmz vom router geschoben wie bei der killer beschrieben ?
> 
> ...



pc is in der dmz vom router, firewall is nur die von win7 drauf und selbst als ich die komplett ausgemacht hatte konnte ich nirgens drauf. hmm die soundkarte mal ausbauen und onboard benutzten ... mal testen


----------



## s4br3 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ok hab jetzt auf diese HD-Audio-Modul umgesattelt und die K2100 wieder eingebaut. Scheint zu funktionieren. Bis auf ein paar Knackser läuft der Sound jetzt wenigstens ohne ruckeln.
Games Funktionieren soweit auch alle nur bei MW2 steht der NAT-Typ immernoch auf "Strikt". Naja spiel ich eh net mehr von daher "fast" wayne ;o)


----------



## Speed-E (4. Dezember 2010)

Nutzt Du die neueste Treiberversion oder die von der CD?


----------



## s4br3 (4. Dezember 2010)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Nutzt Du die neueste Treiberversion oder die von der CD?



neuste treiberversion ausm netz geladen


----------



## Frau_Kalinke (30. Dezember 2010)

Moin, dann möchte ich mich hier auch mal anschließen, auch ich habe die Killer 2100 und bei ist das Prob, dass bei jedem 4. oder 5. Sysstart, die Software der meinung ist, dass die Treiberversion nicht mit der Karte übereinstimmt und dann wird ein neues Bios auf die Karte gespielt. System wurde neu aufgesetzt, ohne Erfolg. Nun habe ich die Karte erstmal aus dem Rechner verbannt!
Kennt jemand von Euch dieses Phänomen?
Mein System


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Januar 2011)

das problem kenne ich, allerdings ausschließlich im bezug auf multiboot (winxp und win7) 
beim booten des anderen os meint er jedes mal, das bios der karte wäre nicht aktuell ....
bei reinem win7 oder xp betrieb tritt des problem bei mir nicht auf.


----------



## Frau_Kalinke (6. Januar 2011)

Gibt es denn ne Lösung für das Problem? Ich habe jetzt die Karte aus dem Rechner genommen! Das nervt ja schon. Anfangs dachte ich, dass es reichen würde die Software und die Treiber zu deinstallieren und dann den Onboard wieder zu aktivieren, aber da kam mein Rechner nicht mehr ins INet. Ergo musste ich neu installieren. Das nervt schon.
Eine Lösung wäre also nicht falsch


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Januar 2011)

ka, hatte beim einbau nen merkwürdiges problem, das anscheinend die versorgungsspannung für die pcie nicht ausreichend war, nach einbau einer titanium hd, fand er abwechselnd die sound und netzwerkkarte, das andere device wurde zwar beleuchtet und erkannt, sobald aber last auf der killer lag meldete entweder sie sich ab, der soundblaster oder beides und verschwand dann auch aus der hardwareliste ...
ohne last auf der nic konnten beide geräte stundenlang rumideln, aber sobald nen dl gestartet wurde, zack weg damit 

mit nem anderen motherboard mit besserer spannungsversorgung der pcie steckplätze läuft nun alles, einzelnd liefen sie auch und mit dem neuen mobo (von asus zu dfi) laufen auch beide ohne probs 
und andere probleme hatte ich damit nicht, nur das mobo prob und das mit multiboot, alles andere funzt einwandfrei ...
würd dir mal den bigfoot support empfehlen, die kennen ihre karte genauer denk ich.


----------

